# Green tip 9mm cartridges



## Rapsey (Dec 5, 2009)

Hello,
My question does probably not belong on this board as it is not hunting-related, but you guys seem like an active community so I guess it wouldn't hurt asking.
I recently came across some green tipped 9x19mm cartridges. The tip looks rather different from the 9x19mm FMJ bullets I'm used to. Since I'm not able to try them out myself and wondering what these rounds are, I'm asking it here.










My guess is they're blanks. Any ideas?


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Those sure look like blanks. If you change your camera to macro mode you will be able to take a very clear picture of that round.

Chuck Norris just says "no" to drugs. If he said "yes", it would collapse Colombia's infrastructure.


----------

